# Chicken again



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Fished 3 mile last night with my youngest kid. Just wasn't happening so it was chicken this AM. What do you do!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

1st batch almost got away! Once the temp evened out the 2nd batch was more under control. Every bite so far has been very tasty!!! I refuse to let stress get me down. Life is good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good brother!!! Where ya cooking out there or is that at the house?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Looks good brother!!! Where ya cooking out there or is that at the house?


Was just kicking back at the house staying out of trouble Jason. Made sure to heat it up good in the microwave at work tonight. Everybody was drooling over the smell :yes:
Slowly working on tryin to figure that little grill out for longer smoked meats but might just build a stand for it in the back yard for quick and easy stuff like burgers. One thing is for sure. It ain't going anywhere. That little sucker is solid!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Looks damn good, ain't nothing wrong with chicken!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good looking kabobs!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I like grilled chicken but I'm not great at cooking it on a grill. I think that I'm too impatient. Yours looks delicious and I would guess that you slowly cooked it.


----------

